
Regex Dictionary - cosmiccartel
https://visca.com/regexdict/
======
saagarjha
I guess this is pretty useful in a pinch, but I'd much rather just run grep on
my local dictionary file (/usr/share/dict/words on macOS), so I'm not limited
in the number of matches or the HTML interface. The one thing that I can't do
is parts of speech matching, but that's easy to solve by finding a file online
that labels words correctly.

~~~
zouhair
Can you grep only adverbs in your words file?

~~~
saagarjha
> The one thing that I can't do is parts of speech matching, but that's easy
> to solve by finding a file online that labels words correctly.

------
shakna
I usually reach for Python's NLTK, but if performance was an issue, and
accuracy less important, I can see myself using this.

------
zouhair
Is there a way to access it by curl?

